# [SOLVED] Windows Error Recovery. Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or softw



## Julian2625

My hard drive stopped working so I bought a new one today along with Windows 7. It was time for an upgrade anyway. Took out all my RAM with the exception of one 1GB stick for the windows installation. Installed the new hard drive, booted from cd and clean installed windows 7. everything was working great, updated my drivers for everything, installed some software and everythings working fine. I shut down my computer, opened it up and tried to put the rest of my RAM back in but when I started up the computer, it froze halfway through the first screen before it even listed anything other than my cpu. shut my computer down and started messing with the RAM trying to figure out if I had a bad stick and found out my computer wouldn't accept more than 2GB of RAM. So I shut down again and messed with the RAM some more and now I've got an error message and windows wont start up.

Windows Error Recovery. 
Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. If windows files have been damaged or configured incorrectly, Startup Repair can help diagnose and fix the problem. If power was interrupted during startup, choose Start Windows Normally. (Use the arrow keys to highlight your choice.)

Option 1: Launch Startup Repair (recommended)
Option 2: Start windows normally

-Option 1 takes me back to the error screen immediately while Option 2 takes me to "Starting Windows" then "Windows is loading files..." then restarts the computer, taking me back to the error screen

Hitting F8 takes me to the safe mode menu where my options are:

Repair your computer
Safe Mode
Safe Mode with Networking
Safe Mode with Command Prompt
Enable Boot Logging
Enable low-resolution video(640x480)
Last Known Good Configuration(advanced)
Directory Services Restore Mode
Debugging Mode
Disable automatic restart on system failure
Disable Driver Signature Enforcement
Start Windows Normally

-All options lead to "Windows is loading files..." followed by a restart.


Booting from Windows 7 disc: 
Press any key to boot from CD or DVD..

Choose an operating system to start, or press TAB to select a tool:
(Use the arrow keys to highlight your choice, then press ENTER.)

Option 1: Windows Setup [EMS Enabled]

To specify an advanced option for this choice, press F8.

Tools:
Option 2: Windows Memory Diagnostic

-Option one leads to:

"Windows is loading files..." (for about 40 seconds)
"Starting Windows."

Windows Boot Manager
Windows failed to start. A recent hardware of software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1. Insert your windows installation disc and restart your computer.
2. Choose your language settings, and then click "Next."
3. Click "Repair your computer."

If you do not have this disc, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.

Status: 0xc0000225

Info: An unexpected error has occured.

Option 2: After running the test 5x it says..

Status:
No problems have been detected yet.


I've double checked all my cables and I'm certain everything is plugged in correctly, quadruple checking my hard drive connections. Any configuration of RAM doesn't help including just the 1 stick of 1gb.(currently set at 1gb-x-1gb-x filling in the color coded slots closest to the cpu). The only things I touched today was the hard drive and ram and all this hardware was working prior. Any thoughts on where to go from here?


----------



## dai

*Re: Windows Error Recovery. Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software c*

0xc0000225 you get usually when the bios needs updating


----------



## Julian2625

*Re: Windows Error Recovery. Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software c*

how would I go about updating the bios when I'm stuck in this error loop?


----------



## dai

*Re: Windows Error Recovery. Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software c*

you need to check with your m/board makers web site

in their download section for your m/board to see if they list a bios update

if they do download it and follow the instructions for updating the bios

the instructions may be part of the download,on the download page,but they will be in your m/board manual

make sure it is the correct bios and you that follow the instructions

what m/board do you have


----------



## Julian2625

nVidia EVGA nForce 750i SLI FTW

Resolved:

Returned the hard drive and got a different one. I installed the hard drive and boot from cd and I got the same problem. I pulled out the CMOS battery and reset it. Working now and doing a clean install on the new hdd.


----------



## dai

*Re: Windows Error Recovery. Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software c*

glad you have it sorted


----------

